# Does anyone else get a red face when taking testosterone



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi is it just me or does anyone else get a red face when taking testosterone? Its really p issing me off , my face is always bright red like its sunburnt and it feels hot , it happens whenever i do a cycle or even when taking trt dose sustanon , its definitely the testosterone because if i stop taking it after a few weeks the red face subsides . Its a real problem as i have to take trt all the time. Does anyone else get this red face ?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure I've read somewhere that it's caused by high estrogen levels, I've never suffered from it but I always run an ai


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

I get it. Every1 thinks I've been on sunbeds. If its high estro then ill be getting some adex next time.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

blitz2163 said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere that it's caused by high estrogen levels, I've never suffered from it but I always run an ai


Could be estrogen related but was also told that an AI is not recommended on trt dose testosterone, i use sustanon 1ml every 3 weeks . I have spoken to my endo and he says my estrogen is within range and edos in uk dont prescribe AI .


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

big vin said:


> Hi is it just me or does anyone else get a red face when taking testosterone? Its really p issing me off , my face is always bright red like its sunburnt and it feels hot , it happens whenever i do a cycle or even when taking trt dose sustanon , its definitely the testosterone because if i stop taking it after a few weeks the red face subsides . Its a real problem as i have to take trt all the time. Does anyone else get this red face ?


Yes i do mate. I'm 7 weeks in and my face gets red mainly when i'm training but feels warm most of the day and lightly flushed. A few people who haven't seen me for a while said oh 'you're looking well and healthy', probably due to a bit of colour from the test lol. My bp is good and i drink 4 litres of water a day, 2 when i'm training. If i do a jab in the morning i'm usually a little redder in the evening and feel warmer. I must look like a nutter in the gym to others though red faced and dripping with sweat ha


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I literally know exactly what you mean. I get a really red face on test (1000mg) and it gets really red and flushed if I get angry or embarrassed. Goes away when I come off and to be fair it is much better when I'm drinking more water and using an AI


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

synthasize said:


> I literally know exactly what you mean. I get a really red face on test (1000mg) and it gets really red and flushed if I get angry or embarrassed. Goes away when I come off and to be fair it is much better when I'm drinking more water and using an AI


I get it on while on trt and i cant come off . Did not really want to take an AI it would mean taking an AI all the time like forever . What AI was you taking and at what dose ?


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

big vin said:


> Could be estrogen related but was also told that an AI is not recommended on trt dose testosterone, i use sustanon 1ml every 3 weeks . I have spoken to my endo and he says my estrogen is within range and edos in uk dont prescribe AI .


I thought sust wasn't used anymore by the NHS. 1ml every 3 weeks seems like a long time apart, do you get a blood test at your trough levels ever?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

could it be simple blood pressure? i know alot fo ppl who have really red faces and no no exercise or anything. could be the test and training putting the BP up so it flushed out all the time rather than in exertion?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> could it be simple blood pressure? i know alot fo ppl who have really red faces and no no exercise or anything. could be the test and training putting the BP up so it flushed out all the time rather than in exertion?


Checked my blood pressure hundreds of times its normal


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

big vin said:


> Checked my blood pressure hundreds of times its normal


well im out, cos i cant imagine you getting estro side that noticable on a trt dose at all. i mean i get excessive redness in my shoulders when i train on test ect, no BP spike form testing mid session to be safe, just the blood vessle opening for some reason. unless it is just a bit fo bloat common with sus that pushed the vessels closer to the curface of the face?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> well im out, cos i cant imagine you getting estro side that noticable on a trt dose at all. i mean i get excessive redness in my shoulders when i train on test ect, no BP spike form testing mid session to be safe, just the blood vessle opening for some reason. unless it is just a bit fo bloat common with sus that pushed the vessels closer to the curface of the face?


I would not mind it anywhere else on my body but on my face really gets me down it just looks stupid i dont go out socialising anymore . I tried stopping the trt completely i went 8 weeks without any trt face redness had gone down but i just felt like crap falling asleep and feeling depressed with no energy or motivation .. I told my endo he said nothing he could do , i asked him about taking an AI he said my estrogen was in range and he did not prescribe it anyway .


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I get this and originally thought it was my blood pressure but that checked out fine. It was actually high RBC


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> I get this and originally thought it was my blood pressure but that checked out fine. It was actually high RBC


I have had full blood counts done about 20 in the last 2 years while on trt RBC is in range. The only thing out of range is haemaglobin which is slightly above but only slightly.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

big vin said:


> I have had full blood counts done about 20 in the last 2 years while on trt RBC is in range. The only thing out of range is haemaglobin which is slightly above but only slightly.


Can't comment really then mate. But around 8 weeks in to my test cycles I get the you look red/tanned comments. Always dies off after cycle thiugh


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

big vin said:


> I would not mind it anywhere else on my body but on my face really gets me down it just looks stupid i dont go out socialising anymore . I tried stopping the trt completely i went 8 weeks without any trt face redness had gone down but i just felt like crap falling asleep and feeling depressed with no energy or motivation .. I told my endo he said nothing he could do , i asked him about taking an AI he said my estrogen was in range and he did not prescribe it anyway .


aye i know the feeling, when i was cutting last year my skin became like **** from not eating carbs for some reason, no clue why but ti did, felt like a right tit all the time looking like i have some sort of half dead skin layer on me all the time, puts you right off stuff.

have you considered going for the drag queen look and addindsome foundation


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> aye i know the feeling, when i was cutting last year my skin became like **** from not eating carbs for some reason, no clue why but ti did, felt like a right tit all the time looking like i have some sort of half dead skin layer on me all the time, puts you right off stuff.
> 
> have you considered going for the drag queen look and addindsome foundation


lol that would be even worse . If it was just while on a cycle i would not mind and would put up with it for 12 weeks or so but im on this trt for life , i just cant stay like this all the time surely other people on trt have the same problem or is it just me im p ised off with it all .


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

big vin said:


> I get it on while on trt and i cant come off . Did not really want to take an AI it would mean taking an AI all the time like forever . What AI was you taking and at what dose ?


I always use Aromasin mate, better than adex as far as I'm concerned, doesn't make me feel like **** and keeps the estrogen down. I was using 12.5mg ED on 1g test so I would say get on 6.25mg eod and see how you go


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

synthasize said:


> I always use Aromasin mate, better than adex as far as I'm concerned, doesn't make me feel like **** and keeps the estrogen down. I was using 12.5mg ED on 1g test so I would say get on 6.25mg eod and see how you go


Its oj taking an AI during a course but will it not be dangerous for your health to take an AI for the rest of my life because my trt is for life . Thanks for your imput pal


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

does your whole face gets red or just the cheeks?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

big vin said:


> Its oj taking an AI during a course but will it not be dangerous for your health to take an AI for the rest of my life because my trt is for life . Thanks for your imput pal


Yeah to be honest it probably wouldn't be any good for you to take it forever, but at least if you trial it you might be able to work out if it's estrogen causing the red face


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

The more test i take it effects the whole face as last year i did a course of 1.5 ml of test 400 a week so all in all was taking 600mg test a week and after a few days my whole face and forehead was very red . At smaller doses like trt it then is very red in the cheeks in a big patch like im wearing indian war paint .


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Yeah to be honest it probably wouldn't be any good for you to take it forever, but at least if you trial it you might be able to work out if it's estrogen causing the red face


Yes i see what you are saying pal its just messing about trying to get the corect dosage i will need regular blood tests really to see where my estrogen lies but my endo is not going to allow it as he does not even prescribe AI


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Never had it fortunately but a few in the gym do. I'll swap you my acne for red face?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Linc06 said:


> Never had it fortunately but a few in the gym do. I'll swap you my acne for red face?


If the acne is on your back and not on your face then i will swap


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll throw in face and arm acne for free.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Linc06 said:


> I'll throw in face and arm acne for free.


tempting


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

seriously though im p issed off with it , its really getting me down


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

i know a few blokes who suffer from it but it doesn't seem to bother them. when exercising or drinking it gets dark red even. but it's not constantly that bad.


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you ever get your hematocrit tested?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I don't usually get embarrassed about taking steroids


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

How's your diet. I might be worth looking at cleaning it up? Do you drink a lot of water? Try and get 3 - 4 litres per day, see if that helps.


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

I have had this for the past 7 months. I am blasting and cruising. When I started on Growth, it made it worse. Almost red all over. Not BP related.

Just started my blast last week, and introduced Proviron into this cycle at 100mg ED. Skin is almost back to normal within a week!!!!

Thank me later


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

PaulB said:


> How's your diet. I might be worth looking at cleaning it up? Do you drink a lot of water? Try and get 3 - 4 litres per day, see if that helps.


my diet is very good i eat clean about 95% of the time , i drink lots of water but not 3-4 litres maybe 2 , in will try and increase my water intake , thanks .


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I wouldn't pay much attention to blood result ranges. Everyone is different. For example, for blood test levels, 400 is comfortably in the normal range, but that could still be too low for a specific person and make them feel sluggish with low T symptoms. However, it could be more than enough for someone else and make them feel great.

My two suggestions, in this order:

1). Donate some blood. Your RBC and hematocrit levels might be just inside the normal range, but too high for you personally. Giving blood will bring these levels back down and tell you if this is the case.

2). If number 1 doesn't work, try a low dose AI. Your body may simply aromatize test into oestrogen at a higher level than other people. An AI would not only bring your oestrogen levels lower, but also increase your testosterone blood levels as less of it is being converted into oestrogen.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> I wouldn't pay much attention to blood result ranges. Everyone is different. For example, for blood test levels, 400 is comfortably in the normal range, but that could still be too low for a specific person and make them feel sluggish with low T symptoms. However, it could be more than enough for someone else and make them feel great.
> 
> My two suggestions, in this order:
> 
> ...


Donate blood to who ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> Do you ever get your hematocrit tested?


I have checked my recent blood test results latest one from last month it does not show hematocrit but it is also known as PCV (packed cell volume) this is slightly elevated 0.553 (0.40-0.50)

What i have notice looking back at all my blood tests through the past 2 years since starting trt is that PCV (hematocrit is elevated i will post a few examples

TESTOSTERONE 12.7 HEMATOCRIT 0.531 (0.40-0.50)

TESTOSTERONE 16.1 HEMATOCRIT 0.558 (0.40-0.50)

TESTOSTERONE 22.8 HEMATOCRIT 0.553 (0.40-0.50)

TESTOSTERONE 11.8 HEMATOCRIT 0.545 (0.40-0.50)

TESTOSTERONE 10.7 HEMATOCRIT 0.542 (0.40-0.50)

I also have results from 2010 when i was diagnosed with primary hypogonadism this is before i had any TRT or any injections my blood test results were

TESTOSTERONE 1.2 HEMATOCRIT 0.425 (0.40-0.50)

So as you can see hematocrit was in range before i had any trt then as soon as i started on the sustanon my hematocrit levels have been elevated on every blood test till this present date .

Im not really sure whether this is causing the red face because lots of guys in my gym and other gyms i go to take testosterone and in much higher doses than me so there hematocrit levels should be elevated too but i dont see any of them with a bright red face .

From what research i have done elevated hematocrit is a side effect of trt .


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a side effect of exogenous testosterone TRT or not. It might be worth speaking to your TRT doc about and consider giving blood if you don't already. Not everybody suffers from it even if they are taking 1g of test a week. Also, not everybody will show outward signs even if they do.

Also, your testosterone levels are all over the place. Why are you injecting once every 3 weeks? Wha country are you in?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Deadcalm said:


> I wouldn't pay much attention to blood result ranges. Everyone is different. For example, for blood test levels, 400 is comfortably in the normal range, but that could still be too low for a specific person and make them feel sluggish with low T symptoms. However, it could be more than enough for someone else and make them feel great.
> 
> My two suggestions, in this order:
> 
> ...


I have heard this too that giving blood will lower hematocrit levels , can anyone give blood and how do i go about it should i see my doctor and explain things like the red face and elevated hematocrit levels ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> It's a side effect of exogenous testosterone TRT or not. It might be worth speaking to your TRT doc about and consider giving blood if you don't already. Not everybody suffers from it even if they are taking 1g of test a week. Also, not everybody will show outward signs even if they do.
> 
> Also, your testosterone levels are all over the place. Why are you injecting once every 3 weeks? Wha country are you in?


My testosterone levels are random ones that i found from the last year or so , yes i inject sustanon 1ml once every 3 weeks and the blood tests are taken at different times within the 3 week period of my injections the lowest readings are the ones at trough level the day before my next injection

IM in the uk


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Dynamo-N said:


> I have had this for the past 7 months. I am blasting and cruising. When I started on Growth, it made it worse. Almost red all over. Not BP related.
> 
> Just started my blast last week, and introduced Proviron into this cycle at 100mg ED. Skin is almost back to normal within a week!!!!
> 
> Thank me later


Very interesting tell me more


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> Donate blood to who ?





big vin said:


> I have heard this too that giving blood will lower hematocrit levels , can anyone give blood and how do i go about it should i see my doctor and explain things like the red face and elevated hematocrit levels ?


A local blood donation clinic. The place you'd usually go when you're donating blood to help save lives and so on. Check Google.


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought sust was discontinued a couple of years ago? I'm sure you know your stuff but sust is an awful choice for TRT if that's your injection protocol. The best plan is to try and keep test levels as level as possible. For me that would be splitting the dose and pinning twice a week. Why aren't you on nebido?

Anyone can give blood but there are rules about whether or not you have or have had certain diseases, whether you've injected yourself I think and maybe some others. Definitely speak to your doctor about it though.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> A local blood donation clinic. The place you'd usually go when you're donating blood to help save lives and so on. Check Google.


They wont accept blood from a steroid user or someone trt


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

I introduced Proviron for different reasons, but when I saw my skin tone go back to normal, I did a little search on google for Proviron and red skin. Suprise suprise found out that many use proviron to combat this issue. It has definitely worked for me.

I posted only last week on UK-M, informing people its a great way of getting rid of the red skin tone.

You should see results within a week. I saw the difference in 3 days!


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> They wont accept blood from a steroid user or someone trt


Don't tell them then.

All they're bothered about is whether someone has used needles due to the risk of HIV and so on. Other than that, the blood is exactly the same when someone is on TRT.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Dynamo-N said:


> I introduced Proviron for different reasons, but when I saw my skin tone go back to normal, I did a little search on google for Proviron and red skin. Suprise suprise found out that many use proviron to combat this issue. It has definitely worked for me.
> 
> I posted only last week on UK-M, informing people its a great way of getting rid of the red skin tone.
> 
> You should see results within a week. I saw the difference in 3 days!


Did you have red skin tone all over or just on your face as mine is on my face its very red and feels hot. How much did you use ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Deadcalm said:


> Don't tell them then.
> 
> All they're bothered about is whether someone has used needles due to the risk of HIV and so on. Other than that, the blood is exactly the same when someone is on TRT.


If i go to a blood bank to give blood will they ask me why i want to give blood if so what should i say ?


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

At first it was just face and Chest. After Starting HGH it was all over. Every time I met a friend, they would point out why am I so red, or have I been on Holiday.

Thank god for the Proviron. I am using it at 100mg ED. Only been on it for 6 days so far, and already skin tone is almost back to normal, after 7 months!


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

I would definitely try it before giving blood mate.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Dynamo-N said:


> I introduced Proviron for different reasons, but when I saw my skin tone go back to normal, I did a little search on google for Proviron and red skin. Suprise suprise found out that many use proviron to combat this issue. It has definitely worked for me.
> 
> I posted only last week on UK-M, informing people its a great way of getting rid of the red skin tone.
> 
> You should see results within a week. I saw the difference in 3 days!


Are you using UGL or pharma proviron?


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

Pharma mate... Bayer


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Don't tell them then.
> 
> All they're bothered about is whether someone has used needles due to the risk of HIV and so on. Other than that, the blood is exactly the same when someone is on TRT.


You really need to discuss this with your TRT doc mate. And get a proper injection schedule or change compound.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> I thought sust wasn't used anymore by the NHS. 1ml every 3 weeks seems like a long time apart, do you get a blood test at your trough levels ever?


Sustanon is still used there was a shortage a year ago but its all back to normal now . Yes i get bloods done regulary at peak and trough, i used to do 1ml injections every 2 weeks but changed it to every 3 weeks s endo thought it might be better as i was experiencing the red face sides.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> You really need to discuss this with your TRT doc mate. And get a proper injection schedule or change compound.


I have discussed it lots of times with him i have altered injection schedules he also tried me on nebido in fact it was really bad on nebido a few days after my 1g injection my face was redder than ever it did subside after a while but the redness was still there. My endo says there is nothing he can do .


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok mate I hear you. I think you need to discuss blood donation/letting with him to bring your hematocrit levels down. I know Dr Scally has a formula as to how much you need to let which you could look into. Polycythemia caused by TRT. There are long term associated risks with this not just the flushing you experience.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> Ok mate I hear you. I think you need to discuss blood donation/letting with him to bring your hematocrit levels down. I know Dr Scally has a formula as to how much you need to let which you could look into. Polycythemia caused by TRT. There are long term associated risks with this not just the flushing you experience.


could i not just go to a blood bank and donate a pint of blood every couple of months see how i go it cant do any harm. I can get booked in this monday as there is a blood bank local with available spots on monday ?


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

You can try mate. If they do it then it should do you more good than harm based on your blood test results.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> You can try mate. If they do it then it should do you more good than harm based on your blood test results.


Yes i looked online they have slots available on monday at a centre near me i think they allow you to give blood once every three months


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

big vin said:


> Yes i looked online they have slots available on monday at a centre near me i think they allow you to give blood once every three months


Go for it. Be interesting to see your next blood work and if it's brought the numbers down. When is the next blood test?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> Go for it. Be interesting to see your next blood work and if it's brought the numbers down. When is the next blood test?


Do you think my numbers are that high ? Hematocrit is only just above range, maybe the red face is not related to that but who knows , it could be just a side effect of high testosterone or high estrogen which naturally follows the amount of test .It does get worse the more test i take thats for sure , it worse a few days afrer injection then subsides at end of third week but then im due another injection its just none stop . Im on trt for life, i would stop it completely if i could its that bad my face actually fels like its on fire at the moment.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> Go for it. Be interesting to see your next blood work and if it's brought the numbers down. When is the next blood test?


Im due another blood test in a month or so


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Its not even like an embarrassed colour red its like its sunburnt and its worse just above my cheek bones looks lke im wearing red war paint its not good , i never go out on nights out anymore it looks bad .


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

big vin said:


> Do you think my numbers are that high ? Hematocrit is only just above range, maybe the red face is not related to that but who knows , it could be just a side effect of high testosterone or high estrogen which naturally follows the amount of test .It does get worse the more test i take thats for sure , it worse a few days afrer injection then subsides at end of third week but then im due another injection its just none stop . Im on trt for life, i would stop it completely if i could its that bad my face actually fels like its on fire at the moment.


Well, if you're not confident that your endo can resolve this then I would go for a process of elimination. Your hematocrit isn't that high I agree, but it might be enough to help.

Might it be high E2? Maybe, do you aromatise much on cycle? You don't have bloodwork for E2 I'm guessing? My endo certainly never wants to check it.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> Well, if you're not confident that your endo can resolve this then I would go for a process of elimination. Your hematocrit isn't that high I agree, but it might be enough to help.
> 
> Might it be high E2? Maybe, do you aromatise much on cycle? You don't have bloodwork for E2 I'm guessing? My endo certainly never wants to check it.


No i dont take an AI im not sure what dose to take etc and i would rather not put another med into my body if i could help it as i would have to do it for life because trt is for life , maybe i will have to though.

I asked my endo to prescribe me an AI and do some bloods to monitor etc. he refused to do it said he did not prescribe an AI and that it was in range , i told him i was going to self medicate he said if i did he would not treat me anymore .

Yes i got lots of bloodwork on E2 typically its in higher end of normal a few days after injection then slowly drop down to mid range at end of three weeks just before my next shot but its in range

This was bloods done last month

5 days after injection testosterone 27.7 nmol/l (10-37) estrogen 156 (22-162)

then 14 days after injection

testosterone 11.8 nmol/l (11-37) estrogen 98pmol/l (22-160)


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Boro Boy said:


> Well, if you're not confident that your endo can resolve this then I would go for a process of elimination. Your hematocrit isn't that high I agree, but it might be enough to help.
> 
> Might it be high E2? Maybe, do you aromatise much on cycle? You don't have bloodwork for E2 I'm guessing? My endo certainly never wants to check it.


yes i have e2 numbers here

This was bloods done last month

5 days after injection testosterone 27.7 nmol/l (10-37) estrogen 156 (22-162)

then 14 days after injection

testosterone 11.8 nmol/l (11-37) estrogen 98pmol/l (22-160)


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you got any further forward with finding out why you get a red face? I've been suffering with this also. I mainly get it in the evening but if I drink alcohol it comes on more. I was in a stressful situation the other day and my face was burning up real bad which is not natural for me. I feel your problem mate and its worse for you. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like proviron is the answer to be honest. try 50mg a day and ramp to 100 if needed


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

gavzilla said:


> Have you got any further forward with finding out why you get a red face? I've been suffering with this also. I mainly get it in the evening but if I drink alcohol it comes on more. I was in a stressful situation the other day and my face was burning up real bad which is not natural for me. I feel your problem mate and its worse for you. Hope you get it sorted.


This is EXACTLY what I get. If I'm under pressure I get a red face, or even if I THINK about being under pressure. Doesn't happen when off cycle. Tbh it didn't happen on my first few cycles, but now it happens every time (bigger doses, more estrogen etc). Alcohol makes it worse and last longer, although if I'm out drinking all night the red face goes after a few hours.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

synthasize said:


> This is EXACTLY what I get. If I'm under pressure I get a red face, or even if I THINK about being under pressure. Doesn't happen when off cycle. Tbh it didn't happen on my first few cycles, but now it happens every time (bigger doses, more estrogen etc). Alcohol makes it worse and last longer, although if I'm out drinking all night the red face goes after a few hours.


But returns when you start dancing right?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

polishmate said:


> But returns when you start dancing right?


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

I also get this. Glad to see im not alone. Was starting to get worried as i thought it might be serious.

Sick of people saying to me " youve caught the sun "

Seems the consensus is to try proviron.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> I also get this. Glad to see im not alone. Was starting to get worried as i thought it might be serious.
> 
> Sick of people saying to me " youve caught the sun "
> 
> Seems the consensus is to try proviron.


I used to get this very bad had it for years while on trt . Red face went after stopping trt , it could have been the testosterone causing it or the high hematocrit im not sure which one as i had blood draws and stopped trt at the same time


----------



## jarane123 (May 22, 2014)

I have same problem, I have constantly red cheeks due to stress. When I workout they flare even more or when I drink alcohol. I had them since I was 15.

ps. im natural


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Mt2

And niacin


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

big vin said:


> I used to get this very bad had it for years while on trt . Red face went after stopping trt , it could have been the testosterone causing it or the high hematocrit im not sure which one as i had blood draws and stopped trt at the same time


did you draw yourself.

thought you couldnt give blood if on trt, due to the pinning and such.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

jarane123 said:


> I have same problem, I have constantly red cheeks due to stress. When I workout they flare even more or when I drink alcohol. I had them since I was 15.
> 
> ps. im natural


Yea. i often think i have gear paranoia. If somethings wrong with me its because of the test. LOL. Might just be same as you


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm on my first cycle on test E 500mg weekly. I've noticed my face seems slightly more red than normal, nobody notices though apart from the missus and myself


----------



## jarane123 (May 22, 2014)

Could high estrogen be the reason for redness? I tried almost everything cold showers and some creams but they dont work. My bodyfat is still abit high around 17 and i mainly store my fat around my waist/lower back


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> did you draw yourself.
> 
> thought you couldnt give blood if on trt, due to the pinning and such.


No i didnt draw myself my doctor got me an urgent referral to an haematologist as my hematocrit was sky high . I had 8 pints of blood over 8 weeks drawn out of me drawn out of me in the hospital .


----------



## jarane123 (May 22, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> Mt2
> 
> And niacin


Does mt2 rly helps with red cheeks?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Lol it makes me go red


----------



## SpencerK (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to dig up this old thread, but OP did you get this sorted - I have this now, and its fking awful! I feel awkward talking to people in the gym, at work its blood awful. I have a constant warm feeling in my face, and if I think about it, they go red. I work in a all girls secondary school, which does not help, lol. OP did you figure out what the cause was mate? All my bloods appear to be fine, I have no E2 symptoms, I'm on Nebido - 2ml injection every 5 weeks. I have only been on TRT for 6 months, first 4 months were fine - I then, stupidly, did 5 weeks of Anavar, didn't agree with me, raised my blood pressure. So I stopped, ever since then I have had facial flushing issues, and my blood pressure has been high, averaging about 138/70. My BP was 130/70 before I started TRT. I'm seriously thinking about stopping TRT because of this, its ruining my life; catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror, I look like a red lightbulb! Ugh..


----------



## Bookerman (Aug 31, 2009)

Interested to know this also. I have gone through the same since the start of 2013. I started TRT on nebido, ran that for best part of 6 or 7 months. Face was bright red, like the worst sun burn you can get but along with that I have the feeling of my skin being on fire, in a cold wind you could feel the inflammation in your face (it was my whole body). If I did cardio just at the point of starting to sweat it was like a million needles being stuck into my skin.

I also had other side effects of what I can only describe as inflamation, one of which was diaharrea. I'm just guessing at this one being trt related but inflamed skin on the outside, why would it not also be on the inside?

I then asked to be switched to test E or sust as I was convinced the 4ml nebido jab was iniyially sending my bidy haywire. With test E I had a big improvement at 1ml every 2 weeks but then I started adjusting the frequency and ended up at 0.5ml every week and found this to be my preferable dosage.

Right now I have come off all together as I still feel the sides may be harming my body in some ways. Going to see how it goes and will probably end up back on test E at some point, I will NEVER touch nebido again, that 4ml into your body at one go is madness IMO. Also its no fun taking it only to discover you have a reaction to it and you have another 3 months before the s**t leaves your system.

IME a lower more frequent dose was definitely better. I've listened to a few US endos and these guys are talking about doses of 60-100mg per week.

As you guys are probably finding UK endos are still majorly lacking when it comes to TRT


----------



## Bookerman (Aug 31, 2009)

Double post


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Hmm. I never knew this side effect existed. OP u say nebido caused it for you and that u resolved it by Test E? Seems like ppl that are on TRT have this issue a lot.

HAS ANYONE tried prov 100mg ED and can give a documented exp with it? Would be helpful incase anyone runs into this issue again.


----------



## Bookerman (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure that test E solved it so much as it was no where near as bad with the smaller more frequent shots rather than 4ml at one go. On nebido it was at least 2 months before the red face subsided.

Theres then also the different esters that I start wonder about. Could I be allergic to castor oil? (I believe nebido is suspended in this)

Who knows?

Never ran proviron myself, I did try arimidex and aromasin but neither seemed to do anything.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Bookerman said:


> I'm not 100% sure that test E solved it so much as it was no where near as bad with the smaller more frequent shots rather than 4ml at one go. On nebido it was at least 2 months before the red face subsided.
> 
> Theres then also the different esters that I start wonder about. Could I be allergic to castor oil? (I believe nebido is suspended in this)
> 
> ...


My face neck and upper chest is really bright red already and im only two weeks in to a 500mg a week alpha testobolin cycle, it is really noticable, every one is asking whether i have high blood pressure or been sun burnt and it is an uncomfortable warmish flushing feeloing, somethi to do with extra red blood cell production isn't it?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> My face neck and upper chest is really bright red already and im only two weeks in to a 500mg a week alpha testobolin cycle, it is really noticable, every one is asking whether i have high blood pressure or been sun burnt and it is an uncomfortable warmish flushing feeloing, somethi to do with extra red blood cell production isn't it?


Could be high hematocrit (blood viscosity) have a simple full blood count done


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Mike90 said:


> Yes i do mate. I'm 7 weeks in and my face gets red mainly when i'm training but feels warm most of the day and lightly flushed. A few people who haven't seen me for a while said oh 'you're looking well and healthy', probably due to a bit of colour from the test lol. My bp is good and i drink 4 litres of water a day, 2 when i'm training. If i do a jab in the morning i'm usually a little redder in the evening and feel warmer. I must look like a nutter in the gym to others though red faced and dripping with sweat ha


X 2


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally solved the red face problem after 5 years , i done a lot of research as my doctors were clueless as to what was causing my face to go red whilst on trt . After looking at all my previous blood test results i noticed my hematocrit has always been above range whilst taking trt , I now have regular blood venesections where thy draw out a pint of blood and it keeps my hematocrit within range and i no longer have a red face .


----------



## pituitary_says_no (Dec 21, 2015)

Thread resurrection!

yep - I'm on nebido and I also look like a russet potato!!

my family member is an anaesthetist at a major hospital and none of his colleagues across tens of thousands of patients have ever seen a hemoglobin/ red blood count/ hematocrit level as high as mine.

gonna discuss it with my consultant next visit. At the moment, prior to that conversation, either donating red blood cells and/or baby aspirin and/or switching testosterone preparation seems like a good idea!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

high e2 or High BP, if not both,


----------



## pituitary_says_no (Dec 21, 2015)

BP not high. E2, don't know.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

big vin said:


> where thy draw out a pint of blood and it keeps my hematocrit within range and i no longer have a red face .


 This would surely mean less blood pressure?? until it builds up again?? Red face = blood pressure, stress or reaction ??


----------



## pituitary_says_no (Dec 21, 2015)

karbonk said:


> This would surely mean less blood pressure?? until it builds up again?? Red face = blood pressure, stress or reaction ??


 Yeah/No.

red face (in my case red body) due to excess red blood cells in the blood (outside of normal range)

Pressure not the issue.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

pituitary_says_no said:


> Yeah/No.
> 
> red face (in my case red body) due to excess red blood cells in the blood (outside of normal range)
> 
> Pressure not the issue.


 ok fair point, admittedly I never read the whole thread, take it you were on high dose for this to happen?


----------



## pituitary_says_no (Dec 21, 2015)

karbonk said:


> ok fair point, admittedly I never read the whole thread, take it you were on high dose for this to happen?


 to also be fair, I just chipped in on this thread from a bajillion years ago so I haven't read it all either 

nope I'm on a normal nebido dose, under supervision, with a trough reading of 10.4 nmol/l [ref range 8-29] -- so not high at all.

Maybe it'll settle down in time. Maybe they'll intervene. Maybe I'll have a heart attack. Stay tuned to find <clutches chest, collapses>


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

pituitary_says_no said:


> Thread resurrection!
> 
> yep - I'm on nebido and I also look like a russet potato!!
> 
> ...


 What is your hematocrit level ?

mine got to 0.60 or 60% I went to see haematologist privately was not messing around waitng for nhs I was given a spring and immediately had a pint of blood drawn actually had 8 weekly one pint blood draws to get my levels back in range


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

karbonk said:


> This would surely mean less blood pressure?? until it builds up again?? Red face = blood pressure, stress or reaction ??


 High hematocrit does not always affect blood pressure I had high hematocrit with normal. blood pressure


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

pituitary_says_no said:


> Thread resurrection!
> 
> yep - I'm on nebido and I also look like a russet potato!!
> 
> ...


 If you are on nebido it must be medically prescribed so your doctor must do regular blood tests have a look what your hematocrit level is on your last blood test


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

pituitary_says_no said:


> Thread resurrection!
> 
> yep - I'm on nebido and I also look like a russet potato!!
> 
> ...


 Im very interested to know what your hematocrit level is , and if you have been prescribed nebido from a doctor he will do regular blood tests to check hematocrit , testosterone levels and liver function it's all part of the protocol , endocrinologists follow the guidelines where if hematocrit goes above 52 % which is the cut off point they a dress the situation by reducing nebido dose or refer to haematologist for venesection ( blood draw ) high hematocrit is very serious


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

I had high haematocrit several years ago discovered after I got a clot. I also had a red face.

I really really need to get my haematocrit checked again.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

I always get a red bell end


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> AngryBuddha said:
> 
> 
> > 9inchesofheavenz said:
> ...


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Ill give you a red bumhole if theres anymore of your shite


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> Ill give you a red bumhole if theres anymore of your shite


 I will fcuk you over big style


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

big vin said:


> I will fcuk you over big style


 Not with a bumhole like the japanese flag you wont


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> Not with a bumhole like the japanese flag you wont


 07400065438 give me a ring


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

big vin said:


> What do you mean you had a clot what happened?


 I had a double-intramuscular abscess in my left quad positioned just above the femur. I had it all removed, plus 2lbs of corrupted muscle tissue as a result of the severe infection.

Anyway, once in recovery I started to experience pain so severe that I asked the nurse and doctors to kill me (ahaha). It was a large haematoma formation in the open wound.

Post-emergency surgery to have it sorted the doctors informed me that it was due to excessively elevated haematocrit levels. They didn't give me a reading.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

big vin said:


> 07400065438 give me a ring


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> I had a double-intramuscular abscess in my left quad positioned just above the femur. I had it all removed, plus 2lbs of corrupted muscle tissue as a result of the severe infection.
> 
> Anyway, once in recovery I started to experience pain so severe that I asked the nurse and doctors to kill me (ahaha). It was a large haematoma formation in the open wound.
> 
> Post-emergency surgery to have it sorted the doctors informed me that it was due to excessively elevated haematocrit levels. They didn't give me a reading.


 But surely they keep you under observation regular bloid tests in case it happens again ?


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

big vin said:


> But surely they keep you under observation regular bloid tests in case it happens again ?


 That was the plan but it's not actually materialised and that was 3 years ago. I can't blame the NHS though, it is me who has to put the effort in to go (not that they made any appointments 6 months post-surgery), and this thread has certainly sparked my motivation to do so.

I take nowhere near the amounts of AAS now as I did then, but of course haematocrit should never be taken lightly. Ever.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> That was the plan but it's not actually materialised and that was 3 years ago. I can't blame the NHS though, it is me who has to put the effort in to go (not that they made any appointments 6 months post-surgery), and this thread has certainly sparked my motivation to do so.
> 
> I take nowhere near the amounts of AAS now as I did then, but of course haematocrit should never be taken lightly. Ever.


 My hematocrit went very high it went unnoticed I'm on trt now , I go to the hospital every 2 weeks to have a blood test I get my results within the hour if my hematocrit goes above 48% I have a blood draw there and then


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

big vin said:


> My hematocrit went very high it went unnoticed I'm on trt now , I go to the hospital every 2 weeks to have a blood test I get my results within the hour if my hematocrit goes above 48% I have a blood draw there and then


 Sh!t. Mine was described as "dangerously high" so I'm going to get it checked.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

When was it described as dangerously high who said that ?


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

big vin said:


> When was it described as dangerously high who said that ?


 The surgeon post-surgery 3 years ago. He said it was the reason for the haematoma after my first operation.


----------



## Durantula93 (May 20, 2014)

Does donating blood help with this ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Durantula93 said:


> Does donating blood help with this ?


 Yes donating blood is the only thing that will lower it immediately usually a pint of blood lowers it by around 3 %

If the high hematocriteus had been caused by steroid use it should return to normal range after the steroid cycle has finished but it takes a while as red blood cells have a half life of 120 days giving blood is the only way to lower it immediately


----------



## londonhistory (2 mo ago)

big vin said:


> I would not mind it anywhere else on my body but on my face really gets me down it just looks stupid i dont go out socialising anymore . I tried stopping the trt completely i went 8 weeks without any trt face redness had gone down but i just felt like crap falling asleep and feeling depressed with no energy or motivation .. I told my endo he said nothing he could do , i asked him about taking an AI he said my estrogen was in range and he did not prescribe it anyway .


 I’m a woman on series of hormones and just had my pellet injections. I had my health care provider tell me I need to take DIM to regulate the hormone release. She said men need it too because their estrogen goes up and it can make it not do that. I came here because I was searching why my husband’s face is red while in testosterone. So, this is apparently the case. She also told me that DIM can prevent men from man boobs. DIM can be purchased on Amazon.


----------

